
6.S191: Introduction to Deep Learning - seycombi
http://introtodeeplearning.com/index.html
======
polskibus
Can anyone knowing deep learning topic, compare this to other DL resources
aimed at beginners? I'd like to do an introductory course, but with limited
free time I'd like to pick the most valuable one.

~~~
barbolo
Go with cs231n or the neural networks and deep learning online book from
Nielsen. Both valuable and introductory.

------
reachtarunhere
Thanks a lot for sharing this. It is great to see that MIT is now catching up
with Stanford in terms of Deep Learning classes.

~~~
deepnotderp
Still doesn't have shit on Montreal/Toronto ;)

------
mrcactu5
we are discussing Deep Learning at the math meetup @ BuzzFeed!

[https://www.meetup.com/Math-and-Algorithm-Reading-
Group/](https://www.meetup.com/Math-and-Algorithm-Reading-Group/)

~~~
CyanLite2
_Pretty Awesome_

Keep it up guys, I'll join the meetups!

------
nicklo
Hey HN! One of the organizers here- let me know if you have any questions!

~~~
Omnipresent
I'm very interested in these lectures and am looking forward to digging into
it.

I was wondering if you could provide some feedback on whether deep learning
would be useful in classifying images that have text or not. For example,
looking at a set of images I wish to classify the ones that have text and the
ones that don't have text. A dataset could be like this:

text: [http://bit.ly/2k0IXPv](http://bit.ly/2k0IXPv)
[http://imgur.com/SvyoEo9](http://imgur.com/SvyoEo9)
[http://imgur.com/mu7vHRa](http://imgur.com/mu7vHRa)

no text: [http://bit.ly/2kUt1wA](http://bit.ly/2kUt1wA)
[http://bit.ly/2ku4eSh](http://bit.ly/2ku4eSh)

Thanks for organizing this.

~~~
nicklo
Yeah for sure - these images are pretty different in their composition so it
should be pretty easy to classify them. How large is your dataset? Do you need
to collect one?

With small amounts of data, transfer learning is the most effective approach.
There's a great tutorial on retraining inception for your own categories in
TensorFlow:
[https://www.tensorflow.org/how_tos/image_retraining/](https://www.tensorflow.org/how_tos/image_retraining/).

~~~
Omnipresent
I don't have a dataset at the moment. I would have to build one. I was
thinking of about 200 images in the dataset with 100 of text and 100 of non
text. Would that be big enough dataset for transfer learning? Please let me
know if there is a dataset you know of that I could leverage

I'll follow that tutorial. Thanks!

------
hull11
This looks great.

------
tempw
Duplicate
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13500957](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13500957)

~~~
anondon
That story had no comments, so this would not be considered a duplicate.

~~~
tempw
What does classify a story as duplicate? Besides having been posted exactly
the same content before?

~~~
anondon
If a story was posted earlier and got significant attention (comments and
upvotes) and the same story is posted again, it would be considered a
duplicate or [dupe] the second time around. The timeframe to repost a story
that got significant attention is one year i.e you can repost a story one year
after it got significant attention and it won't be considered a dupe.

~~~
tempw
Got it. ty

